# New dimensions for iPhone 5 cases?



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

So the new iPhone 5 is supposedly a little thinner. Wonder if the existing cases for subbing will fit, or if we'll need to stock two different versions for a while.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like it is taller but not wider as well.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Yeah, supposedly completely different size/shape, so we'll need to wait for availability of new cases to come form local dealers, or import yourself.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Coastal told me a couple of weeks ago that it would be early part of 2013 before they had them in stock.I personally (and this is no slur on Coastal) would of thought that they could get them in a darn sight quicker than that.Would be great for business with the Christmas market coming along very soon......


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

In case anyone is interested:

iPhone 4:
115.2 x 58.66 x 9.3 mm
(Source: Wikipedia)

iPhone 5:
123.8 x 58.6 x 7.6 mm
(Source: Apple Web site)

Yes, it would be good to get these in time for Christmas, but a September announcement doesn't make that easy. It takes a few weeks to design new molds, a month or two for production, and a month just to get here from China. Not much time left over for the Christmas season.

In the meantime, there's always neoprene cases.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We have received our first batch of cases
and they match the specs. Will start to ramp
up as fast as possible.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Conde_David said:


> We have received our first batch of cases
> and they match the specs. Will start to ramp
> up as fast as possible.


 What are they selling at David?


----------



## CbSew717 (May 19, 2010)

David do you know when we except to see them on the website, or can we order them now through our Reps. I'm sure we are all anxious to get our hands on them prior to Christmas and if they sell out as fast as when the 4/4S cases hit, I'd hate to miss out before the holidays.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

I saw on a news site that a case manufacturer "leaked" some rough dimensional drawings, and it turns out they were accurate. Someone took a big risk to get molds out for these for the subbing market, and do an initial run, but it looks like the gamble paid off!


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

This would be a great boost for business with Xmas just around the corner.For weeks now some of my customers have been asking me when they are due out.Will be interested at what they will cost wholesale and what colours they have..........


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Conde_David said:


> We have received our first batch of cases
> and they match the specs. Will start to ramp
> up as fast as possible.


 
What sort of time scale are we looking at & do you have a cost as of the cases....


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm excited to see these available here in the US. I've already seen some competitors of mine have these available for their customers as early as the 24th of this month.


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

dee, I''ve seen that too  may have to buy right from china if someone doesn't get them in soon.


----------



## schnulli3 (Jun 18, 2012)

mel58 said:


> dee, I''ve seen that too  may have to buy right from china if someone doesn't get them in soon.


Thats what I thought too.
I am just scared because of the aluminum inserts.
I am pretty sure they are no good


----------



## mel58 (Sep 30, 2011)

thats true. darn.


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

I heard back from my account rep @ Conde and they said they should have them in about 3 weeks.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

deehoney said:


> I heard back from my account rep @ Conde and they said they should have them in about 3 weeks.


This is what I was told as well.They also said that they would prices up on their website this week...I hope they are pitched around the same as The I-Phone 4/4s Case.


----------



## jfisk3475 (Jan 28, 2011)

Great. Conde is on the ball

Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

I just got an update from my Conde rep today. They should have the cases at Conde on October 5th.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

probably still more 4-phones for x-mas buss. how do they turn out? haven't tried them but I am sublimation. Love to learn more from my sub friends here. Thanks uncletee.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

uncletee said:


> probably still more 4-phones for x-mas buss. how do they turn out? haven't tried them but I am sublimation. Love to learn more from my sub friends here. Thanks uncletee.


Well mine turn out great,I'm doing an order for 75 as we speak,I'm just printing off the paper...looking forward to The I-Phone 5 and I think we'll see an Increase in I-Phone 4 case orders as people upgrade


----------



## deehoney (Dec 16, 2010)

iainlondon said:


> Well mine turn out great,I'm doing an order for 75 as we speak,I'm just printing off the paper...looking forward to The I-Phone 5 and I think we'll see an Increase in I-Phone 4 case orders as people upgrade


I totally agree! My iPhone cases from Conde are looking FANTASTIC! Very vibrant color, super glossy. My customers are loving them as well. I just received a new wholesale order today as well. 

I think we'll see a lot of folks getting their parents, spouses, siblings, iPhone 4's as they upgrade to the 5. I'm getting lots of inquiries for the iPhone 5 though, so I'm looking forward to getting the ball rolling on those as well.


----------



## CbSew717 (May 19, 2010)

jfisk3475 said:


> Great. Conde is on the ball
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T679 using T-Shirt Forums



Conde Reps are now saying 11th for the cases but the inserts won't be available until the 28th..Yikes.. Can't really use them without the inserts. Well mine are on pre order at least, wish I could get my hands on them sooner.

I'm hoping my rep was just a bit off and they truly are coming in on the 5th


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We should be shipping in two weeks.


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

Conde_David said:


> We should be shipping in two weeks.


 
What are they costing?


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

UK suppliers saying they'll have them this week coming


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

We are taking preorders now.
On our website. Sublimatable Products, Heat Transfer Production Systems, Sublimation Inks, Heat Press Machines, Allover T-Shirt Printing - Order Online! - DyeTrans.com


----------

